# Experience with Ondura



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone used this material in roofing a loft?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I have not used it but have talked to people who have they say it worked out great for them. I decided to go with a regular roofing shingle though it was just about the same price as ondura


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I used it on both my lofts works great and really looks good check my posts


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

If your going to use it I'd put plywood under it which could make the whole roof cost more then necessary I used metal roofing because I didn't want to put plywood under the ondura.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My first loft didn't have plywood under it. It can be used for any application that tin is used for.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I love it. Easy to install, over 1x3 pine board.


----------

